

ECalc: Online Scientific Calculator - proee
http://www.ecalc.com
We've release a new version of our online scientific calculator called eCalc.  We've spent a ton of time designing the user interface for this project as well as supporting full complex math calculation in both polar and rectangular formats.  Also, we've created a Windows and Mac download for purchase that includes some additional features such as color schemes and a side bar.<p>Finally, my karma is not high enough to submit a poll, but eCalc supports both RPN and algebraic modes so I'd like to see what mode people prefer to use.
======
proee
We've release a new version of our online scientific calculator called eCalc.
We've spent a ton of time designing the user interface for this project as
well as supporting full complex math calculations in both polar and
rectangular formats. Also, we've created a Windows and Mac download for
purchase that includes some additional features such as color schemes and a
side bar.

Finally, my karma is not high enough to submit a poll, but eCalc supports both
RPN and algebraic modes so I'd like to see what mode people prefer to use.

~~~
khafra
I'll bet that you'll find Hacker News readers prefer RPN disproportionately,
since it's closer to sexp evaluation (albeit, of course, postfix instead of
prefix). I prefer it because I did all my math-schoolin' years ago on an HP
48G, which also served as a platform for my introduction to programming.

I like the calculator; the only confusing part so far for me was that top row
of controls--to me, they look like buttons, so I expect them to display what
they'll do, instead of the current mode.

